# Ball Freezer Jars?



## retmarine02 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am new to collecting Fruit Jars and I haven't gotten my Redbook yet, orderd it last Friday, I have the "1000 Fruit Jars 5th Edition " it is no help right now, and I need some help..I can get 2 cases of Ball freezer jars for $20, They are Clear and only say  "Ball Freezer Jar" is it a good deal or not? I don't need that many of them, but I don't have any either and he wont sell just a couple of them..thanks ...Dale


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Dale,
 Let me start by saying that I am not a jar expert nor a jar collector. I do not think that Ball jars are very valuable as a collectible. There probably are a few rare ones out there but if he has two cases, you can tell this is not likely to be one of them. I also do not want to say anything disparaging about the seller, but I find it a little suspicious that he wont sell you just one. If you want to spend a buck to get one, no real harm done. For me, I wouldn't buy the lot unless you want to use them for canning. That's just me, though.


----------



## woody (Jan 12, 2009)

The Red Book #9 says that the pint jars are worth $4-6
 10 oz. clear $6-8
 24 oz. clear $8-10

 $20 for two cases sounds like a good deal, although these jarheads aren't really that collectable, yet.

 Oopps....... did I say jarhead????

 Semper Fi.......


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Woody. I jumped the gun on this one!


----------



## ajohn (Jan 12, 2009)

That was funny!


----------



## retmarine02 (Jan 12, 2009)

SEMPER-FI.........


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey some of us resemble that jarhead description.[]


----------



## retmarine02 (Jan 12, 2009)

USMC ..1982 to 2002


----------



## woody (Jan 12, 2009)

USMC 1982-1988


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 12, 2009)

> Hey some of us resemble that jarhead description.


 I am *SO SORRY* to hear that.  I hope your not scarred for life!  [sm=lol.gif]

"Anchors Away..............." 


 USN 1983-1998 (full retirement, 15 1/2 years)


----------



## retmarine02 (Jan 12, 2009)

SQUIDS!...


----------



## woody (Jan 12, 2009)

I always thought of them as semen....LOL!!!!


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 12, 2009)

What does that say at the top of your USMC seal, I can't quite make that out.........


----------



## retmarine02 (Jan 12, 2009)

MARINE CORPS the MENS DEPARTMENT


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: retmarine02
> 
> MARINE CORPS the MENS DEPARTMENT


 Squids have bigger guns!







*Oh yeah, WELCOME ABOARD DALE*


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay swabbies, back to the question at hand.  In my humble opinion, Redbook prices both the Freezer jars and the Refrigerator & Freezer jars too high.  I'd consider this deal only if they all come complete with the marked "Ball Freezer Jar" lids.  Even then, when it comes to unloading them, I figure two bucks to be top dollar.  Still, they are great for canning - or freezing, if you put up any of your own stuff.  -Tammy


----------



## retmarine02 (Jan 14, 2009)

this is Dale ( retmarine02)...I only bought 2 of each kind ,paid a dollar a jar...they gave in and let me pick a few out....2, 3/4 Freezer Jar,  2 ,pint freezer & Ref. Jars all have lids.. Thanks for all the info ppl...can't wait for my redbook to get here


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 14, 2009)

Sounds like you did allright!


----------

